# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  New Qdoba coming to NW178th and May

## scottk

More food and retail options coming to the fast growing far northwest side of the City.

Qdoba will occupy a 2600 sq ft space as construction has started on a strip center just west of May on 178th. Other proposed tenants include a sushi restaurant, another dining parcel, ATT store, and Great Clips. 

This will be next to a proposed Taco Bell to the east, which is next to a soon to be completed 7-Eleven, which will also have a Laredo Taco Company.


https://www.cbre.com/offices/corpora...tting%2CisSale

----------

